# New to me Panther



## Tim s (Mar 27, 2022)

I just picked this up today from a bike friend who picked it up for me two months ago. According to the seller this bike has gone through several collections here in the mid Atlantic. The bike came out of a collection in northern NJ. I love the color along with the chrome. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Mar 27, 2022)

The color is Sky Blue.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 27, 2022)

Very nice example. Is that a 1967 model?


----------



## Tim s (Mar 28, 2022)

Yes it is May of 1967, good eye. Tim


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 28, 2022)

Really beautiful bike, I love that blue color


----------



## reds (Apr 13, 2022)

nice bike


----------

